
Lessons from Research into Buttons - mighty-fine
https://theconversation.com/i-studied-buttons-for-7-years-and-learned-these-5-lessons-about-how-and-why-people-push-them-110084
======
cosmodisk
Just this week had a meeting discussing strategies on how to reduce the number
of duplicate leads on the CRM system. The meeting ended up with a
discovery,that the lead capture form on the website submits multiple records
if pressed too quickly. I couldn't count the number of meetings and discussion
on lead gen we had.Knowing now that this button renders most of the stats on
leads to rubbish,makes me quite sad...

~~~
extra88
We had a form that was really slow to go through; we couldn't do anything
about speeding it up because of where the submission went so we added a little
JavaScript to disable the button after the first press.

~~~
cosmodisk
While I'm not in charge of the website dev in the company, that was the very
first thing thst came to my mind.

------
extra88
Originally published at The Conversation, where you don't have to push a
button to dismiss an ad to read the actual article.

[https://theconversation.com/i-studied-buttons-for-7-years-
an...](https://theconversation.com/i-studied-buttons-for-7-years-and-learned-
these-5-lessons-about-how-and-why-people-push-them-110084)

~~~
dang
Ok, url changed to that from
[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/crux/2019/02/04/five-
lesso...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/crux/2019/02/04/five-lessons-
about-pressing-buttons/). Thanks!

